# Tethering R5 in Lightroom FINALY IT WORKS!!



## oeleke (Mar 16, 2021)

Happy that Lightroom tethering finally works with the R5!
Thanks Adobe.

Raoul


----------



## camlars (Mar 16, 2021)

I just popped by while installing the update to see if there was any tethering news... praise be! It finally works!
Not a moment too soon I might add...


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 16, 2021)

Confirmed Working on the R5! Going to check my R6 at lunch


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 16, 2021)

Works on the R6 as well


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 17, 2021)

Quick Video of this working -


----------



## PierreB (Mar 31, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Confirmed Working on the R5! Going to check my R6 at lunch


Any news on the R6? Won't be able to check it out for a day or so, but I've been trying to find info now that business is mildly picking up post-pandemic.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 31, 2021)

PierreB said:


> Any news on the R6? Won't be able to check it out for a day or so, but I've been trying to find info now that business is mildly picking up post-pandemic.


----------

